

Psychedelics and Mental Health: A Population Study - gwern
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0063972

======
kweinber
Textbook example of Self-Selection and Survival Biases at work to completely
invalidate results.

~~~
gwern
"Data drawn from years 2001 to 2004 of the National Survey on Drug Use and
Health consisted of 130,152 respondents, randomly selected to be
representative of the adult population in the United States."

